
Lost in Occupation: How Google Maps Is Erasing Palestine - xtof
https://972mag.com/mapping-occupation-how-google-erases-palestine-from-its-maps/138008/
======
torstenvl
So they won't even touch the efforts to combat ISIS, but they'll
disenfranchise Palestinian civilians from their service.

Sounds like a great moral compass they have over there.

~~~
Papirola
I'm sorry but who is "they"? Google? Israel? the palestineans?

------
jbob2000
Google leadership, up and down, is filled with people who are of Jewish and
Israeli heritage (or are married to them). What did you expect? Find me a
Palestinian in any of their leadership team.

I'm not suggesting they're intentionally doing this with google maps, but
lacking a Palestinian voice, it's easy for Jewish and Israeli bias to take
over.

~~~
mrybczyn
Bias confirmed. According to Google Maps "Quick Facts": Poland is a place of
Jewish heritage, and not much else...

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Poland/](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Poland/)

~~~
jbob2000
Wow, this is actually really bad.

> In 2014, an estimated 87% of the population belonged to the Catholic Church

> Prior to Second World War there were 3,500,000 Jews in the Polish Second
> Republic, about 10% of the general population.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Poland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Poland)

I have no idea where they got the claim that Poland is a place of Jewish
heritage, what the hell google?

~~~
Papirola
maybe the intent was to say that Poland is a prominent place _for_ Jewish
heritage, i.e. a large proportion of the Jewish people lived in Poland for
~1,000 years.

~~~
jbob2000
It doesn’t make sense to prioritize that over the clear majority of
Christians.

------
Papirola
yes, maps are important.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Ramallah_lynching#Inciden...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Ramallah_lynching#Incident)

~~~
salehk
Tensions were running high: over 100 Palestinians, nearly two dozen of them
minors, had been killed in the preceding two weeks in violent protests with
Israelis forces in Ramallah,[11] and four days earlier, the badly beaten body
of Issam Hamad (36) had been dumped outside of the city after being run over
by a car, an autopsy revealed. His death, according to Marwan Bishara of Al
Jazeera, was attributed by locals to settlers in Halamish.[12]

Both Haaretz and Maariv reported that approximately 13 Palestinian policemen
were injured while attempting to stop the lynching

Israel kills and injures 100s of Palestinians, Palestinians try to stop angry
mob. Somehow Israel is not at fault.

You're right maps are important and they should be accessible to everyone.

~~~
Papirola
9/10 on mental gymnastics.

> Israel kills and injures 100s of Palestinians, Palestinians try to stop
> angry mob. Somehow Israel is not at fault.

the palestineans actions were so virtuous, yet they found the need to break
the reporter's camera, and threaten the italian news agency into not reporting
about the lynch.

you may claim that the IDF committed crimes (a discussion for another time)
but lynching is at the same level as cannibalism. one thing is
mistreating/torturing/executing a POW. another is lynching two people, telling
the wife of one of them from his cell phone "we are killing your husband" and
then raising your blood drenched hands from the window greeting the cheering
crowd below.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Do we simply ignore Israel's illegal occupation, and the oppression of the
people of Palestine?

I suppose that does provide better framing to pick out and criticise an
individual act by the Palestinians.

~~~
HBlix
At what point do we stop calling it an occupation, like it’s a temporary state
of affairs, and call it what it is? None of us live in a land that was free
from a history (some very recent) of violent conquest, and to be clear I know
I’m taking a purely amoral stance here. I’m not saying that Israel is the
“good guy” I’m just noting that they clearly won, and international fantasies
aside, that’s done.

So when is it just a conquest and not an occupation? 70 more years? 170? When
does Israel stop being a special case the rest of the world uses as a
distraction from their own recent history of violent conquest? Do you
seriously think Palestinians have a future that isn’t as a diaspora of
refugees? If we’re just into pure quality of life, I’d argue that resettlement
in Jordan, SA, Egypt and other neighbors would be better than leaving them
stuffed into a few small regions of a country they no longer control and never
will again. Of course then they can’t be used by oppressive Arab regimes as a
scapegoat and distraction.

I want to say that I realize how unpopular this view is likely to be here, and
I’d just ask that you set aside what you want to be, and just consider what
is. I’m not arguing for the right or wrong of the situation, just the reality
and immutability of it. I don’t think it’s very fair that the U.S. is built on
the graves of a whole series of cultures and peoples, but I also recognize
that calling the U.S. an occupying force would be a farce.

~~~
amanaplanacanal
Israel doesn't want it to be a conquest.

The current fiction is that they are going to end up with some sort of two
state solution, with the Palestinians getting their own country. If instead,
this is really conquest, then we have the one-state solution option. But
Palestinians have more babies than the Jewish Israelis do. So in a very short
time period the Jews will be outnumbered by Arabs in "their own country."

I suspect the most likely outcome of this whole fiasco, is that Israel
continues to build on whatever land they like the best, and if the
Palestinians ever get their own country it will be on whatever land is left
over. Perhaps all they will have left is Gaza, at the end of the day.

Basically, the Palestinians are fucked.

